# qui connait esound ??



## GOOZ67 (8 Juillet 2004)

bonjour,
voulant installer a l'aide de fink KDE ou GNOME apres un certain temps de la compilation 
il me dit qu'il y a un probleme esound 0.28
qq'un a une idée (le fichier malloc.h se trouve ou ?)
faut-il peut etre fink-cvs ?

merci


----------



## kabutop (8 Juillet 2004)

esound : The Enlightened Sound Daemon
malloc.h provient du packet glibc... donc si tu as compilé la glibc dans fink, regarde si ton PATH est bon...
Les .h sont stockés dans include... donc avec fink, ca doit être dans /sw/include

A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (8 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> esound : The Enlightened Sound Daemon
> malloc.h provient du packet glibc... donc si tu as compilé la glibc dans fink, regarde si ton PATH est bon...
> Les .h sont stockés dans include... donc avec fink, ca doit être dans /sw/include
> 
> A+



merci kabuto pr tes lumieres (malloc c'etait pour savoir simple question)
ms ds mon cas il s'agit d'un drole de probleme que ce soit sous gnome ou kde c'est la meme chose
marche pas 

apres avoir fait un fink selfupdate-rsync   puis fink selfupdate-all c'est la meme chose !!!
tu m'avais deja repondu sur un autre post ms me demandant d'etre plus precis sur le contenu que j'avais donné

(((audio_careaudio.c:411:error status undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]:***[esd_audio.o] Error 1
make[1]:***[all-recursive] Error 2
make:***[all-recursive-am] Error 2
Failed:compiling esound-0.2.28-1 failled
)))))
ms mon tampon du terminal ne me permet pas plus que 4 pages et j'ai rien trouvé par rapport a tes dires :
""Quand tu mets une erreur de compilation, essaye de mettre la dernière ligne de gcc avec""

-maintenant quand essaye de compiler gnome avec fink il me dit :

failed : Can't resolve dependency "linc1-shlibs" for package "gnomemeeting-0.98 -10
(no matching packages/versions found)

bon je te laisse la parole


----------



## kabutop (8 Juillet 2004)

GOOZ67 a dit:
			
		

> (((audio_careaudio.c:411:error status undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> make[2]:***[esd_audio.o] Error 1
> make[1]:***[all-recursive] Error 2
> ...


Mouai... pas facile la. Regarde s'il n'y a pas un fichier de log dans le répertoire. Peut être qu'il contiendra les dernières lignes de la compilation.



			
				GOOZ67 a dit:
			
		

> failed : Can't resolve dependency "linc1-shlibs" for package "gnomemeeting-0.98 -10
> (no matching packages/versions found)


Là c'est clair. Il ne peut pas t'installer linc1-shlibs necessaire pour gnomemeeting... donc il peut pas continuer.
Le package existe mais uniquement en unstable : http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/linc1-shlibs
Tu es bien en unstable ?

A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (8 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Mouai... pas facile la. Regarde s'il n'y a pas un fichier de log dans le répertoire. Peut être qu'il contiendra les dernières lignes de la compilation.
> 
> 
> Là c'est clair. Il ne peut pas t'installer linc1-shlibs necessaire pour gnomemeeting... donc il peut pas continuer.
> ...



non non j'y suis pas il faut mettre unstable dans fink.config non ?


----------



## kabutop (8 Juillet 2004)

yep... Moi j'ai ca dans mon fink.conf :
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/crypto unstable/main


----------



## GOOZ67 (8 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> yep... Moi j'ai ca dans mon fink.conf :
> Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/crypto unstable/main



oui kabuto ms ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'il existe deja des packages tout fait et qui fonctionne sous X 
alors pourquoi en l'installant avec fink je dois accepter des sources "instables" 

crois tu qu'il faut a nouveau faire un selfupdates .......?


----------



## kabutop (8 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas j'ai jamais installé gnome sous Fink.
Ce qui est sur, c'est que le package qu'il a besoin est dans la catégorie unstable... Par contre, apparament tu peux juste installer qq packages unstable sans passer en unstable.
http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/usage-fink.php?phpLang=en#unstable


----------



## GOOZ67 (9 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas j'ai jamais installé gnome sous Fink.
> Ce qui est sur, c'est que le package qu'il a besoin est dans la catégorie unstable... Par contre, apparament tu peux juste installer qq packages unstable sans passer en unstable.
> http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/usage-fink.php?phpLang=en#unstable



bonjour,

on avance on avance !!
apres avoir activé unstable........

j'ai ce msg d'erreur

cheking  for soundcard.h .....no
checking for sys audio.h .....no
checking for sys asound.h ....no 

etc .....que des no

configure : error Could not find a support sound drivers
execution of LD_TWOLEVEL_NAMESPACE_1 failed exit code 1
failed compiling esound 0.2.34-5 failed

euh !! y a pas une librairie Dynamique ds l'histoire ???


juste au passage 
chaque fois que j'essaye d'intaller par ex gnome il me retelecharge toute les source alors 
qu'ils sont deja sur le hd et mon disque commence .......
(quand je fais fink remove bundle-gnome il me dit qu'il n'est pas intallé) ==> chose exacte et
de loin pas


----------



## GOOZ67 (12 Juillet 2004)

GOOZ67 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> on avance on avance !!
> apres avoir activé unstable........
> ...



nayant pas eu de reponse je tente une derniere fois ma chance  uuuup


----------



## kabutop (13 Juillet 2004)

GOOZ67 a dit:
			
		

> nayant pas eu de reponse je tente une derniere fois ma chance  uuuup


Re,
les .h sont pas des libs mais des entetes ... qui proviennent en général des packages -dev.
Donc en gros, si en recherchant sur ton disque ces .h et que tu ne les trouves pas, c'est qu'il te manque un package -dev... reste à savoir lequel 
Si tu les trouves, y'aura ptet qq chose à régler...
A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (13 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> les .h sont pas des libs mais des entetes ... qui proviennent en général des packages -dev.
> Donc en gros, si en recherchant sur ton disque ces .h et que tu ne les trouves pas, c'est qu'il te manque un package -dev... reste à savoir lequel
> Si tu les trouves, y'aura ptet qq chose à régler...
> A+


eh ben non rien je croyais que fink installait tout ce qu'il avait besoin pr faire fonctionner ce qu'on lui demande ex gnome ??
 :hein: 
au fait j'ai touvé sur le net des packages tout fait esound 0.2.22 pr X
par contre il l'installe ds /urs/local/bin ?? 
pourrait-il m'aider ? ms bon c'est pas le meme arborescence que fink ....


----------



## kabutop (13 Juillet 2004)

J'ai jamais installé gnome... avec fink.
Par contre, tu as commencé l'install en stable et continué en unstable non ? Si c'est la cas, je suis pas sur que ce soit l'idéal. Tu vas avoir des dépendances de packages unstable sur des packages stables... Ca risque de faire des trucs zarb 
Sinon j'ai pas trop d'idées. Je suis pas un spécialiste Fink. Je suis plus gentoo moi 
Sorry


----------



## GOOZ67 (13 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais installé gnome... avec fink.
> Par contre, tu as commencé l'install en stable et continué en unstable non ?


oui

Merci a toi kabutop tes lumieres tout au long du post


----------

